# Good, Safe Nightime SF route



## Ryan_G (Apr 6, 2006)

Got my first road bike, well it looks like one but only has one gear, a Spesh Langster, will not even attempt to run it fixie. Work in the East Bay and by the time I get home it is dark, and I would much rather ride than go to the gym.

Looking for a good, safe route in SF that some of you might have done before? 

Live in the Presidio, but would like to get out. Thinking ride out to the Great Highway via Lands End and then cut across over to SoMA. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

If I had to do it I'd ride through Golden Gate park, hop on the bike path that goes through the Pan Handle. This ends at I believe Baker. Climb up Baker and then drop down onto Page. That'll take you right onto Market. Another option to avoid city traffic is to do a few big loops through Golden Gate park and maybe a few laps around the track.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Why not just ride around the presidio and GG park? Take lands end (pretty steep hill) down great highway to Golden Gate Park, then hit JFK Drive, from one end of the park to the other. You can then take some combination of Middle Drive and MLK Drive to head back to the beach. If you're not tired yet, head south not on the road closest to the beach, but just inland of that and the bike path. It's flat, has stop signs you can run (no streets on your right) and will take you down to the zoo. Turn around and head back.

Even though there shouldn't be a ton of traffic, be sure to get a tail light and if some spots in the park are pretty dark, maybe a small headlight too. Good luck,

Silas


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Don't forget to refer to the San Francisco Bicycle Coalition's map at http://www.sfbike.org/download/map.pdf.

And there is an interactive bike route planner at http://amarpai.com/bikemap/bikemap.html (but requires a beginning and end location - so is more for someone commuting). Nice touch is that you can specify maximum grade.



SilasCL said:


> Even though there shouldn't be a ton of traffic, be sure to get a tail light and if some spots in the park are pretty dark, maybe a small headlight too.


I wouldn't think of doing this without decent lights...


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

I used to ride at nite a lot and would ride up 15th ave into the presidio, left down the hill to 25th ave, through sea cliff, up legion of honor, down 33rd ave, then right on clement to the VA hospital then reverse back.

Its good for some hill intervals, but its super dark around legion so bright lights are highly recommended.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Ryan,

I leave my langster up at the GFs house! some night rides coming for sure!

fixie for now, but its flip/flop ready as soon as I get a freewheel.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

too bad i live in fremont now...


----------



## Ryan_G (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweet thanks for the recommendations. 

Rafael, we should hook up with that night ride Sasha does with the requisite stop at Gestalt. Need to get a different light for this bike. Be nice to graduate to a road bike with more gears, tried fixie the other day and did not like it.


----------

